# lost baggage found!!!



## andy1776 (May 26, 2009)

Cathay Pacific ernestly worked their butts off to track and FIND my lost baggage. american airlines dropped the ball and Cathay Pacific picked it up and crossed the finish line for me. Go figure. Will arrive shortly in Hong Kong to claim found baggage and then proceed to south China. Presently in Phuket, Thailand awaiting my new dentures. Now I've got another reason to smile. Safe travels.


----------

